# Traynor YBA 1 Bargain?



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey people i've come across something strange. When in a pawnshop here in Toronto i spotted something interesting. A Traynor YBA 1 for $65. Now, when I saw it in the shop it was on the floor open. It was a quick visit but i think a YBA 1 is worth more than that. I couldnt get a nice view of the inside but there was this grey mesh kinda thing broken from the chasis. Other than that it looked in pretty decent state. Now my question is, could it be possible. I will pass by the shop again sometime this week and ask to see if it works or what is wrong with it. I have no experience whatsoever with heads/ cabs or tube amps of any kind. There were no tubes visible from the outside. The other problem I see is that i have no cabs and only 100 bucks at my disposal. What I was thinking was turning my 25 watt Fender Frontman into a cab until I can get hold of a real cab. By adding a jack into the speaker. Now, the frontman is 25 watt and 8 ohms so would that work. Again, im a noob in this kinda stuff so any help or tips on what to look for in the head are appreciated. Thank You.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Honestly something's got to be wrong with it. Or the store owner. For $65 I would expect major work needed. But maybe you're lucky and it only needs a bit? To answer the main question I'll give you a reference point. I just recently sold a yba1 to the states for $670. So to buy it at less than 10% would be a once in a lifetime bargain.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok now that I look at some more detailed pictures I see that it was missing all the tubes. Not a single one. As I said above it looks too good to be true but you never know. I'll go again in the weekend or on Friday. What should I look for? Would it be worth it to buy it even just to use the head cabinet as an enclosure for other amp?

Edit: It is worth noting that I'm talking about the amp head, just in case.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

If it seems to good to be true.............


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Missing all tubes and probably something wrong with it, maybe major like transformer(s).
Even so, there's still probably $65 worth of parts there if you have time or desire. Just a plain chassis costs over $50 new.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I'm gonna pass on it. I see the tubes alone cost a whole lot and right now I'm in no desire of flipping it. The shop I found it in is Swap Shop in Scarborough. Thank you all.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Kamikaze13 said:


> I think I'm gonna pass on it. I see the tubes alone cost a whole lot and right now I'm in no desire of flipping it. The shop I found it in is Swap Shop in Scarborough. Thank you all.


Is it the one at Vic Park and Lawrence? Maybe I'll swing over and have a look today if it is.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes that one.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

For $65 the worst that could happen is you lose $65. Relatively small risk. If I knew much about the guts of these things, enough to spot obvious (expensive) issues, I would probably roll the dice.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> For $65 the worst that could happen is you lose $65. Relatively small risk. If I knew much about the guts of these things, enough to spot obvious (expensive) issues, I would probably roll the dice.



That is my problem. I have absolutely no experience on any tube amp by the matter. I think i'll wait to see if Scottone passes by and and finds out something about it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

If it has the three transformers it's probably worth it's weight in scrap metal


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> If it has the three transformers it's probably worth it's weight in scrap metal


Only saw one of those lol


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey Kamikaze....think your eyes are worse than mine  Its a YPM-1...some kind of solid state amp that they've had over there forever
They did have a really sweet Scott tube tuner over there if anybody is into the tube audio


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh wow, sorry everyone for wasting your time. I guess I'll have to check my vision lol. The visit was so fast that I didn't even realize it said that. Now that is why I realize it only had one transformer and no tubes lol. Sorry again and thank you.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Kamikaze13 said:


> Oh wow, sorry everyone for wasting your time. I guess I'll have to check my vision lol. The visit was so fast that I didn't even realize it said that. Now that is why I realize it only had one transformer and no tubes lol. Sorry again and thank you.


NP....I drop into that store a couple days per week....rarely find anything good unfortunately


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Damn another one of those SS amps that's missing all the tubes again. I saw 10 of 'em in my local store the other day. Quality control is just getting ridiculous these days.


----------



## Kamikaze13 (Sep 22, 2015)

It was there where I bought my first electric rig. A first Act single humbucker strat and a 7 watt ss amp. Other than that nothing of interest. I went in looking for a tele but the one they had was ugly AF in my opinion.


----------

